

Show HN: I painted maps on my shoes - enjalot
https://plus.google.com/112153365286725889851/posts/EmPDFXNN7tJ

======
ZeroGravitas
If those are based on the Stamen Design "Toner" maps, which in turn are based
on the OpenStreetMap data, you might want to send them a photo. They like to
feature people using their maps in cool ways, like cakes, blankets and
jigsaws.

[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Featured_image_proposals#...](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Featured_image_proposals#OpenStreetPad_Screenshot)

